# Large file transfers hang system



## bigtoque (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 2TB NTFS drive that I was interested in converting to a UFS drive, so I decided to copy the contents (all music and movies) over to my home folder on the system drive, format the data drive, then copy everything back.

I just selected all the data in nautilus and copy/pasted it into my home folder. Two times I tried this, and both times the file transfer completely froze the system at some point, requiring me to do a hard reboot.

I ended up copying my data over one folder at a time without problem.

Can you think of why this might have happened? A couple of months ago when I first got my 2TB drive I had to copy everything over in Windows/NTFS and didn't have any problem. There don't seem to be any SMART errors/warnings and the drives seem to have decent room for ventilation.

Given than I'm using mechanical drives, I'm assuming that the problem was likely heat or that one of my drives is dying. Is it possible that it could have been an issue with reading and copying data off an NTFS drive?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 10, 2011)

That's probably because of nautilus.

Try copying with cp(1) from console.
I bet it'll work just fine.


----------

